
10 Habits and Things Only Computer Programmers Know - Parbeyjr
https://medium.com/@livecodingtv/10-habits-and-things-only-computer-programmers-know-63839df41d8e#.jwojqxarp
======
necrophrenic
I guess i'm not a programmer/coder/developer, these 10 things don't apply to
me.

Another Medium article completely lacking substance with a bold title, imagine
that...

------
xzqx
Yes, only programmers know the importance of caffeine.

------
shhh_quiet
Is this satire?

~~~
dalke
More likely a combination of ignorance and bravado.

1) I rarely listen to music while coding, and some of those times will listen
to the same song on repeat.

2) Boasting about overwork is often bravado. Working from 9am to 3am is not
sustainable and often leads to burnout. Boasts that one does such regularly is
a way of indicating that one is superhuman.

3) Definitely not unique to programming. As Alfréd Rényi said, "A
mathematician is a machine for turning coffee into theorems".

4) Patience is also not unique to programming.

5) I agree that domain knowledge for programming is mostly only known by
programmers. And physicists know the difference between bosons and fermions.
And biologists between prokaryotes and eukaryotes.

6) I don't agree on the difference between the three. Rather, I use the
historical meaning of "coder" to be the person who translates the algorithm
into a program. Early on, these were low-skill positions, more skilled with
punching cards than on algorithms development. This lives on in how scientific
software development still uses the term "codes" to refer to programs or
software.

7) Flow state is not unique to coding. (See how I didn't say 'programing'
there? ;) )

8) Many fields of science will redo experiments because a single success may
occur by chance.

9) This is something which I agree is more characteristic of programming.
However, other notation systems are not immune. In the chemical notation I
use, there is a difference between "CC.CC" and "CCC.C".

10) Hamming's "You and Your Research",
[http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html](http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html)
says it's more important to hang around first-class people who know the
important problems in the field and are working on them.

